# Where can I get an Ipig cable?



## lou2 (22 Apr 2009)

Anyone have any idea where I could get a cable for an Ipig speaker system. The cable/plug/adapter part got wet and won't work. I tried the apple store where I purchased it but they don't sell the cable/plug on it's own. Thanks.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (22 Apr 2009)

ebay?

maplins?

peats?


----------



## lou2 (10 Mar 2010)

I'm resurrecting this post as I still haven't managed to find a replacement cable/AC adapter so I have a dead pig for the best part of a year! Can anyone help? I have tried the stores mentioned above. Maplins do sell AC Adapters but I would need to know the actual specs (voltage etc) of an Ipig adapter/power lead so that I could purchase the correct one. The problem is that I don't have the Ipig in my house, my sister has it abroad with her so I can't being it in to a shop. I have tried to find the exact information repeatedly on the internet but can't find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pique318 (11 Mar 2010)

Email your sister and get the input/output voltage & current from her. It'll be written on the label on the cable.

Or else, go to Xtravision (who sell 'em) and explain your quandry, and ask to see the cable and get the specs from there.

Most things nowadays run off similar voltage/current so you should be able to find an adapter to suit. You may even have one already !


----------



## lou2 (11 Mar 2010)

To further complicate the matter she can't email me the details as she threw out the faulty cable so all there is is the pig itself!

I will try Xtravision maybe. I did try a few shops yesterday but they didn't have them. Perhaps someone at home might have one that might be able to check for me? Thanks.


----------



## maddad (11 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I have one.  The input is 240V and the output is 14V.  
You mignt get one on ebay, but 14v is an unusual size.
Good luck

Maddad


----------



## lou2 (12 Mar 2010)

That's brilliant. Thanks a million for that Maddad. Very helpful.


----------



## AnnP (2 May 2010)

*Re: ipig*

hey did you get that cable? I was looking for one too as my iPig isnt working but i dont know if it is the cable or the ipig itself.
Ann.


----------

